
Online Shopping During COVID-19 Exceeds 2019 Holiday Season Levels - infodocket
https://theblog.adobe.com/online-shopping-during-covid-19-exceeds-2019-holiday-season-levels/
======
weehack
Yup at one point, it was almost the only option, for any type of shopping.

